# Heterandria Formosa dwarf livebearer keepers?



## turtwig (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi I am wondering if anybody keeping or used to keep Heterandria Formosa, lesser killifish. Adult males grow only up to 1cm and females are 2cm. Those are ideal for nano tanks, I keep mine on their own. 
How do you keep yours? I have a small thriving colony, but not a very large gene pool I would love to exchange some of my males to get new bloodlines.
They are extremely easy to keep and very hardy, and fun to watch. The only two deaths I had was due to them sucked into internal Eheim filter, and both of them were females . I use the sponge filter since then. Also I found that cleaning the tank can be a challenge, they are so small, and the newborn fry is 5mm long :gasp:.
There is not much info on the web about these species but I guess there is not much to know about them, they are very straightforward to keep.
I am not a member of any fish forums, so posting it up here. Creatures with shells are my main pets. :2thumb:


----------



## Herptofauna (Oct 26, 2012)

I kept these for a number of years. Mine were housed on their own in a 18" tank with an undergravel filter (to ensure gentle water movement). The lower third of the tank was full of Java moss to provide shelter for the fry. The fry were initially raised on microworms & brine shrimp nauplli. The adults would eat the same, plus mosquito larvae & crushed flake.

Unfortunately this species is often overlooked by most fish keepers. I don't currently know anybody who has any, but I'm sure somebody here can put you in touch with a source.


----------



## turtwig (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Mine happily eat crushed Tetra tablets tabimin for bottom feeders (simply because I had a tub of those and they seem to eat them really well and growing like weeds) Also i feed Hikari micro pellets, but alas those micro pellets are too big for most of Heterandria Formosa! I managed to start a good daphnia culture and they all big and small eat mixed daphnias very well. I do not let daphnias to grow to the full size, they will have to hunt for such prey in packs.
I noticed they nibble algae which must be a part of their diet in the wild, from newborn fry to mature females. I always leave some algae in the tank for them to grase on.
Maintaining/ cleaning the tank is the most challenge as I mentioned as they are so small, but if you watch what you doing closely they avoid being sucked into cleaning pipe. 
They are fun to watch, if you have a good eysight of cause.


----------



## turtwig (Apr 20, 2010)

I have few pairs up for sale now. :2thumb: It is beyond my skills to take a decent picture of this fish, they are so small. here is Wikipedia article on them Heterandria formosa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Very rare in hobby. For setup you will need a sponge filter or undergravel filter. Very hardy little fishes.
Sexed juvenile pairs , 1:1 £5 a pair, around 1cm.
7th smallest fish in the world. If you want to liven your nano setup they are the best candidates. But can be seen as prey to other larger fish due to their small size. Eating well crushed flakes and daphnias. Best to keep on their own or in densely planted setup.
Collection from Oxford, PM me for more details.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I've not kept them myself, but when I'm cleaning out fry tanks I secure a foot from a pair of tights over the end of the syphon with an elastic band. It stops them being sucked in and I also have a tap on the end (pennies from homebrew supplies) to stop the flow if any get stuck.
Sorry I can't help any more, the smallest fish I keep are Endlers :flrt: I have good quality fish from pure lines, I love them.


----------



## turtwig (Apr 20, 2010)

turtwig said:


> I have few pairs up for sale now. :2thumb: It is beyond my skills to take a decent picture of this fish, they are so small. here is Wikipedia article on them Heterandria formosa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Very rare in hobby. For setup you will need a sponge filter or undergravel filter. Very hardy little fishes.
> Sexed juvenile pairs , 1:1 £5 a pair, around 1cm.
> 7th smallest fish in the world. If you want to liven your nano setup they are the best candidates. But can be seen as prey to other larger fish due to their small size. Eating well crushed flakes and daphnias. Best to keep on their own or in densely planted setup.
> Collection from Oxford, PM me for more details.


:no1:

Bump for little fishes still some available.


----------



## water hyacinth (Jun 16, 2013)

bump ,would really like to know of others keeping Heterandria Formosa


----------

